# Garage Doors Advice



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thinking about replacing our ageing up and over garage door and will go with remote operation.

As far as I can tell there are 3 options available
Up and over
Roller
Sectional

Can anyone advise the pros and cons of each please

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Taxboy,

I have a double sectional electric garage door. When researching, I did read somewhere (?) that the sectional doors were more secure that roller doors. I have never seen an electric up and over door myself.

All I can say is that I am very happy with mine.
Ahh! Just thought of a con on mine ! When my door is fully open, access to the rafters is therefore limited. My access to rafters is not affected as I would enter from other end of garage but it may be worth considering.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for this thread, I’m in the same position, aged up and over door, and aged operator.....

I’m looking at roller doors, two main reasons, one tha it can be fitted behind the doorway (although I understand sectional ones can similarly be fitted), and I do use the space above the door, so to have it available with the door open would be a bonus


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We have 2 roller doors in our double garage and had them fitted on the inside walls to give us a few inches more width which has worked a treat now we have a X3.

The main benefit of having rollers for us was the roof storage space access when the doors are open as we don't have a side door entrance.

I think we paid approx £1700 4yrs ago for ours.

We also opted not to have the rollers boxed in as the cost increases and we didn't see the point.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I got a remote roller shutter fitted for £650 reddies and a fish and chip supper

Best £650 I’ve spent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Detail_101 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an electric up and over, one of the benefits of having this type is you can add insulation to the inside of the door. As we have an integral garage this is a plus. 

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a sectional insulated door. it made a massive difference to the original up and over steel drafty thing that was there before. So much warmer. This is 2fold from the insulation and also the sealing on the sides/top/bottom. So, i would say that is your first consideration - insulated or not

as far as i know the sectional v roller is really only down to the space you have on the inside of the garage. A minor annoyance of the sectional is you cant access the roof space with the door open. Roller doors need more vertical space on the inside - or can be external.

cant see why anyone would now buy a up and over


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their input. Its been very helpful in understanding the differences between the door types

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------

